# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Siemens] SIEMENS  HE28055/01 Προβλημα με τον φουρνο (Θερμοκρασια)

## AUQ

Γεια σας παιδια .


Εχω ενα φουρνο και το προβλημα ειναι οτι απο 150 μεχρι ρους 200 βαθμους δεν δουλευει σωστα .

Τον πηγα τον φουρνο στο μαστορα γιατι δεν αναβε καθολου ( να παρει μπρος ο φουρνος) .
Καθαρισε την πλακετα και τι επαφες μου ειπε και το προβλημα μου ειπε οτι ειναι ο διακοπτης του φουρνου ή τσιπς που εχει εχει προβλημα , εβγαλε και τον διακοπτη που εχει επανω η πλακετα και την καθαρισε , εψαξα να βρω πλακετα καινουργια και το κοστος ειναι 190 ευρω , η οποια ειναι και καταργημενη αυτη η πλακετα .*ΚΩΔ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΣ 00483099*



Μετα απο 30 λεπτα ο φουρνος στους 180 βαθμους , εχει αυτους τους βαθμους 




Εαν βαλω τον φουρνο ομως στους 250 βαθμους δουλευει , τρωει ενα κολλημα στους 150 μεχρι 200 βαθμους , δεν δουλευει σωστα .

Αλλαξα και τον αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας και παλι τα ιδια 






Ενα αλλο που παρατηρησα ειναι οταν εχω τον φουρνο στους 170 ή 180 βαθμους και ακουμπα τον διακοπτη ελαφρια , ειτε δεξια ειτε αριστερα χωρις να αλλαξω τους βαθμους αναβει το λαμπακι του φουρνου και σβηνει , σαν να κανει επαφη εκεινη την στιγμη...



Μπορει να φτιαχτει η πλακετα παιδια ???

Ευχαριστω πολυ .

----------


## AUQ

Εβγαλε και καθαρισε και τον διακοπτη μου ειπε ο μαστορας με *
ΚΩΔ 483097

*

----------


## klik

Αυτο που κρατας ειναι θερμικο ασφαλείας. Δεν πρεπει να κανει διακοπες με χτυπήματα. Η πλακετα που δειχνεις δεν εχει πανω τα ρελε. Που ειναι η υπολοιπη;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αλλαξα και τον αισθητηρα θερμοκρασιας και παλι τα ιδια


 Αν εννοείς την 4η κατά σειρά φωτογραφία , δεν είναι θερμοκρασίας , αλλά ασφαλείας .




> Ενα αλλο που παρατηρησα ειναι οταν εχω τον φουρνο στους 170 ή 180  βαθμους και ακουμπα τον διακοπτη ελαφρια , ειτε δεξια ειτε αριστερα  χωρις να αλλαξω τους βαθμους αναβει το λαμπακι του φουρνου και σβηνει ,  σαν να κανει επαφη εκεινη την στιγμη...


Εννοείς το διακόπτη με το σύμβολο C ρύθμισης θερμοκρασίας ? 
Θα έλεγα να έχει πρόβλημα το ποτενσιόμετρο της πλακέτας , ίσως σε κανέναν ηλεκτρονικό αν πας και το εξετάσει για αντικατάσταση ίδιου ποτενσιόμετρου? (βάλε για δοκιμή / σφήνωσε μια οδοντογλυφίδα ανάμεσα στα κενά του κουμπιού ποτενσιόμετρου , να δεις αν θα έχει πιο καλή σταθερότητα λειτουργίας).



> Η πλακετα που δειχνεις δεν εχει πανω τα ρελε. Που ειναι η υπολοιπη;


Μήπως πλακέτα ελεγχόμενη με triac? (δίπλα στο ποτενσιόμετρο)

----------


## klik

Αν ειναι triac που σηκωνει αντιστασεις πανω-κατω ή αντισταση αερα, που να ειναι το snubber? Χωρις καλες φωτογραφιες παντως, δεν ξερω τι ειναι το εξαρτημα στο TO220 περίβλημα

----------


## klik

Βρεθηκε: πισω ειναι η πλακετα με το ρελε
(http://www.opel-club.gr/vbulletin/ar...p/t-31034.html)
και το ειχε πιθανα αλλαξει παλιοτερα

----------


## nyannaco

> Θα έλεγα να έχει πρόβλημα το ποτενσιόμετρο της πλακέτας...


Αν κατάλαβα καλά από την περιγραφή του Γιώργου για τη συμπεριφορά του φούρνου, κάνει "κενά" σε συγκεκριμένη περιοχή ρύθμισης θερμοκρασίας, αλλά δουλεύει κανονικά σε χαμηλότερες ή ψηλότερες ρυθμίσεις. Αν ισχύει αυτό, πιστεύω ότι έχει δίκιο για το ποτενσιόμετρο ο Πέτρος.

----------


## AUQ

Καλημερα παιδια και ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια .

*Kli*k Σωστα , ειχα  και ενα θεμα πιο παλια με την κουζινα λογο στιγμιαιας διακοπης ρευματος την  ωρα που φουρνος ηταν ανοικτος .
Αυτος ο διακοπτης που *ειπαν* οτι ειναι για της θερμοκρασιες και τον αλλαξα , αλλα τελικα δεν ειναι .
Η πλακετα η αλλη ειναι διπλα σε αυτην που εχω ανεβασει στο φορουμ .

*Κυριακιδη* Ναι τον διακοπτη με το συμβολο C , τι ειναι το triac ?? 

*nyannako* Ναι σωστα καταλαβες , σαν να τρωει κολλημα σε καποιες θερμοκρασιες το ποτενσιομετρο , ετσι μου ειπε και ο μαστορας και τον εβγαλε και τον καθαρισε μου ειπε !!!
Μπορουμε να το αλλαξουμε αυτο ??
Υπαρχει καποιος μαστορας , χωρις να θεωρηθει διαφημιση εδω μεσα να μου το αλλαξει??

Ευχαριστω και παλι παιδια  :Thumbup1:

----------


## nyannaco

Σε ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο θα αποτανθείς για αλλαγή ποτενσιομέτρου.

Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να στρώσει με λίγο σπρέι καθαρισμού στο ποτενσιόμετρο, αλλά θα είναι προσωρινό, σύντομα θα ξαναεμφνιστεί το πρόβλημα. Απλά αν έχεις (εσύ ή κάποιος φίλος ) σπρεί και ρίξεις και στρώσει,  έστρω και προσωρινά, έχεις επιβεβαιώσει τη διάγνωση.

Μια και ρώτησες, το triac είναι ημιαγωγό εξάρτημα που χρησιμοποιείται για τον έλεγχο της ροής του ρεύματος, κάπως σαν ηλεκτρονικός διακόπτης, και σε κάποιες υλοποιήσεις αντικαθιστά το ηλεκτρομηχανικό ρελέ. Google it.

----------


## AUQ

Αυτο *ψαχνω* , το σωστο μαστορα που εσεις κατι ξερετε παραπανω απο καλους μαστορους ... εστω σε Προσωπικο Μηνυμα .

Κατα τα γραφομενα μαλλον το ποτενσιομετρο ειναι . Οχι δεν εχει επιβεβαιωθει η βλαβη , αλλα ο μαστορας που ειχα παει την κουζινα μου ειχε πει για το ποτενσιομετρο οτι το ειχε βγαλει και το ειχε καθαριση .

----------


## AUQ

Απο αριστερα επιλεγεις τις θερμοκρασιες και απο δεξια το gril .

Θα βρεθει το ιδιο ???

----------


## AUQ

Ψαχνω για αλλαγη ποτενσιομετρου , θα σας ενημερωσω με την πορεια του *ασθενη ...*β

----------


## pourpou

Γιωργο μπορει να εχω μεταχειρισμενο θα κοιταξω τον κωδικο αν σε ενδιαφερει

----------


## AUQ

> Γιωργο μπορει να εχω μεταχειρισμενο θα κοιταξω τον κωδικο αν σε ενδιαφερει


Ευχαριστω Θαναση , αυριο θα βγαλω την πλακετα απο την κουζινα για να δω τι ποτενσιομετρο ειναι αυτο , γιατι λιγο που ψαχτηκα στο google εχει διαφορα ειδη και κωδικους !!!
Δεν σκαμπαζω και πολλα απο ηλεκτρονικα ... :Lol:

----------


## klik

Το ποτενσιομετρο μπορει να ελεγχθει ως προς την ομαλη λειτουργία του με πολυμετρο ακομα και πανω στην πλακετα.

----------


## AUQ

> Το ποτενσιομετρο μπορει να ελεγχθει ως προς την ομαλη λειτουργία του με πολυμετρο ακομα και πανω στην πλακετα.


Ωραια , και τι νουμερα πρεπει να δουμε στο πολυμετρο εαν ειναι καλο το ποτενσιομετρο σε ολη την περιφορα του διακοπτη (ποτενσιομετρο) ???

----------


## pourpou

τελικα δεν ειναι αυτο που ψαχνεις,το δικο μου δεν εχει επιλογη γκριλ

----------


## nyannaco

> Ωραια , και τι νουμερα πρεπει να δουμε στο πολυμετρο  εαν ειναι καλο το ποτενσιομετρο σε ολη την περιφορα του διακοπτη  (ποτενσιομετρο) ???


Το θέμα δεν είναι τα απόλυτα νούμερα, που δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν εδώ, αλλά η ομαλή μεταβολή χωρίς κενά και πηδήματα.

----------


## AUQ

Αυριο θα δουμε τι θα κανουμε με τον *βασθενη ...*

----------


## AUQ

Βοηθεια, δεν μπορω να βρω ποτενσιομετρο 6pin ατερμονο με διακοπτη ...
Ξερει κανενας ?????

----------


## klik

Αν ειναι ατερμονο, τοτε πιθανα ειναι περιστροφικος encoder και οχι ποτενσιομετρο. Περιεγραψε ακριβως την συμπεριφορα στην περιστροφη (εχει κλικ κλικ) και ο διακόπτης ειναι με πιεση στον αξονα;

----------


## AUQ

Ναι ειναι περιστροφικος και κανει κλικ-κλικ.
Εαν καταλαβα καλα , ο αξονας δεν ειναι με πιεση ...σαν μπουτον.
Αυτο μου αναφεραν και σε μενα encoder.
Αρα αυτο δεν ειναι ποτενσιομετρο???

----------


## klik

Αν ειχες πει οτι ειναι ατερμονη η περιστροφή θα ειχες γλυτωσει απο περιπέτειες. Προφανως εφοσον δεν εχει συγκεκριμενη θεση για τους 200 βαθμους στον αξονα, δεν εχει βλαβη το encoder. Επισης αμφιβαλω για το οτι εγινε καθαρισμος...
Αρα τροφοδοσια adc ή ρελε (στις υψηλές θερμοκρασιες το ρελε πρεπει να δουλευει σε μεγαλύτερο duty cyclw αρα αν έχει καμμενες επαφες δεν θα κταφερνςι να φτασει τη θερμοκρασία).
Οι κολλησεις ειναι ενταξει;

----------


## AUQ

> Αν ειχες πει οτι ειναι ατερμονη η περιστροφή θα ειχες γλυτωσει απο περιπέτειες. Προφανως εφοσον δεν εχει συγκεκριμενη θεση για τους 200 βαθμους στον αξονα, δεν εχει βλαβη το encoder. Επισης αμφιβαλω για το οτι εγινε καθαρισμος...
> Αρα τροφοδοσια adc ή ρελε (στις υψηλές θερμοκρασιες το ρελε πρεπει να δουλευει σε μεγαλύτερο duty cyclw αρα αν έχει καμμενες επαφες δεν θα κταφερνςι να φτασει τη θερμοκρασία).


Αρα τι κανω τωρα ? Τι πρεπει να τσεκαρουμε στην πλακετα ? Και σε ποιες απο τις 2 πλακετες . Για τον καθαρισμο αμφιβαλω και εγω γιατι δεν ανοιγει  ο encoder ( εαν το λεω σωστα) .
Δωσε λιγο φως , ευχαριστω .

----------


## AUQ

Και κατι αλλο , γιατι οταν βαζω τον φουρνο στους 230 βαθμους δουλευει κανονικα ? Και τρωει κολλημα σε διαφορετικους βαθμους π.χ. στους 180 βαθμους .

----------


## AUQ

Δεν βλεπω φως στο τουνελ , παιδια !!!!!!

Εριξα και σπρει επαφων χωρις λαδι στον διακοπτη και αναψα τον φουρνο πανω-κατω στους 130 βαθμους ... και το αποτελεσμα ηταν οτι ο φουρνος σταματησε στους 220 βαθμους , θα τρελαθω τελειως με τον κολοφουρνο .

Στην ασπρη πλακετα εχει ενα μαυρο σαν (βαρελακι) τι ειναι αυτο και τι κανει , ξερει κανεις ???

----------


## AUQ

Τελικα ειναι πυκνωτης και : Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές πολυμερών είναι υβρίδιο είτε από ταντάλιο είτε από αλουμίνιο & πολύ αγώγιμο πολυμερές, που χρησιμοποιείται ως κάθοδος. Τώρα που προσφέρονται από τους περισσότερους μεγάλους κατασκευαστές πυκνωτών, σε επιφανειακές ή Radial μολύβδου εκδόσεις, αυτό προσφέρει μια εναλλακτική λύση σε MLCC που έχει κάποια ανώτερα χαρακτηριστικά.

Και ειναι αυτος : https://www.ebay.com/itm/151420785166

στην πλακετα .

----------


## AUQ

Παιδια καποια βοηθεια...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Παιδια καποια βοηθεια...


Για άλλη μια φορά θα μοιράσω σφαλιάρες για κατασκευές που έχουν ηλεκτρονικές "μυξοπαρθενιές" που έχουν κάνει τον κόσμο άνω κάτω. Να την πας την κουζίνα σε έναν μάστορα και κατόπιν συνεννόησης μαζί του να στην μετατρέψει σε παραδοσιακή (της εποχής 1821 και πιο πριν ) αν θέλεις να έχεις καλό δρόμο και μετά της επισκευής .

----------


## Panoss

:Tongue2:  ωραίος Πέτρο!
Επειδή όμως δεν νομίζω να μας παρακολουθούν φανατικά, μάλλον δεν έγινε πολύ κατανοητό αυτό που είπες οπότε θα δώσω περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις στον Γιώργο(AUQ):  Ο Πέτρος σου λέει να πας σε ένα μάστορα (ηλεκτρολόγο; ηλεκτρονικό; δεν ξέρω, απλά κάποιον να το κατέχει το άθλημα) και να σου αφαιρέσει την 'πλακέτα' και να σου κάνει την κουζίνα να δουλεύει χωρίς πλακέτες και ηλεκτρονικά. 
Απλά, όπως δουλεύανε μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια χωρίς όλα αυτά.
Έτσι δεν θα χαλάει, λόγω απλότητας. Κι αν χαλάσει, θα 'ναι πολύ εύκολο να επισκευαστεί, λόγω απλότητας πάλι.
Δεν ξέρω όμως πόσα θα σου πάρει ο μάστορας...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ωραίος Πέτρο!
> Επειδή όμως δεν νομίζω να μας παρακολουθούν φανατικά, μάλλον δεν έγινε πολύ κατανοητό αυτό που είπες οπότε θα δώσω περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις στον Γιώργο(AUQ):  Ο Πέτρος σου λέει να πας σε ένα μάστορα (ηλεκτρολόγο; ηλεκτρονικό; δεν ξέρω, απλά κάποιον να το κατέχει το άθλημα) και να σου αφαιρέσει την 'πλακέτα' και να σου κάνει την κουζίνα να δουλεύει χωρίς πλακέτες και ηλεκτρονικά. 
> Απλά, όπως δουλεύανε μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια χωρίς όλα αυτά.
> Έτσι δεν θα χαλάει, λόγω απλότητας. Κι αν χαλάσει, θα 'ναι πολύ εύκολο να επισκευαστεί, λόγω απλότητας πάλι.
> Δεν ξέρω όμως πόσα θα σου πάρει ο μάστορας...





> Δεν ξέρω όμως πόσα θα σου πάρει ο μάστορας..


Σφαλιάρα 1η ....



> εψαξα να βρω πλακετα καινουργια και το κοστος ειναι 190 ευρω , η οποια *ειναι και καταργημενη αυτη η πλακετα* .*ΚΩΔ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑΣ 00483099*


Σφαλιάρα 2η ....
Αν αντί των μυξοπαρθενιών με ποτενσιόμετρα κτλ έβαζε κοινό θερμοστάτη , δεν πα να λένε αργότερα περί "κατάργησης " θερμοστάτη , ταιριάζουν και άλλοι με την ίδια χρήση . 
Η 3η σφαλιάρα στον επόμενο που θα ρωτήσει για τυχόν πλεονεκτήματα στα ηλεκτρονικά "μυξοπαρθενιάρικα " μέσα  (αν πάμε και εκτός της κουζίνας / και στα πλυντήρια / ψυγεία / καφετιέρες ) από εκεί και ύστερα θα πέφτουν κεφαλοκλειδώματα αντί για σφαλιάρες .. :Lol: 




> *εψαξα να βρω πλακετα καινουργια και το κοστος ειναι 190 ευρω*


Σφαλιάρα 4η....
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/5980709/Zan...CE550G1WA.html (σας δίνω αβάντα τα μαστορικά για το πέρασμα της πλακέτας ) ..... άλλος ? (κυρίως με "ηλεκτρονικά " μαργαριτάρια ) ?

----------


## AUQ

Ευχαριστω παιδια για την βοηθεια .
Αρα μπορουμε να να μετατρεψουμε την κουζινα πιο απλη , απο τα λεγομενα του Πετρου .

Πριν 1 ωρα μιλαγα με τον μαστορα και μου ειπε να αλλαξω θερμοστατη κουζινας , και το κοστος ειναι αυτο : http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=48667#tabmarka

Εαν δεν κανω λαθος κωδ : 00187031
 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 

Μπορουμε να ταιριαξουμε καποιον πιο οικονομικο οπως αναφερε ο Πετρος ?

Θα ρωτησω τον μαστορα μου εαν μπορουμε να μετατρεψουμε την κουζινα απο ιντζεκσιον σε καρμπυρατερ  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θα ρωτησω τον μαστορα μου εαν μπορουμε να μετατρεψουμε την κουζινα απο ιντζεκσιον σε καρμπυρατερ


Και μανιβέλα για μίζα ακόμη καλύτερα .

----------


## klik

Εκείνα τα δυο μπλέ πυκνωτάκια ελέγχθηκαν;
Αν δεν έχουμε σταθερή τάση στο ADC κύκλωμα και δεν ερμηνεύονται σωστά οι τιμές του NTC αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας

----------


## AUQ

> Εκείνα τα δυο μπλέ πυκνωτάκια ελέγχθηκαν;
> Αν δεν έχουμε σταθερή τάση στο ADC κύκλωμα και δεν ερμηνεύονται σωστά οι τιμές του NTC αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας


Καλημερα , δεν νομιζω να εχουν αλλαχθει , και ο κωδικος τους ειναι ΜΚΡ 3362 10nM .
Και κατι αλλο , εαν βγαλω *παλΙ* την πλακετα να αλλαξω και τον πυκνωτη τον μεγαλο με κωδικο EKS 2200μf 35V , γιατι λιγο που τον ακουμπησα με τον χερι ηταν χαλαρος , και ουτε αυτος μετα απο 14 χρονια λειτουργιας πρεπει να εχει αλλαχθει .

https://www.markidis.gr/el/ilektroni...iliko/piknotes
Ποιους να αγορασω ?

Ευχαριστω .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είναι μόνο ο χαλαρός πυκνωτής , φαίνονται και ύποπτες οξειδώσεις στην κορυφή που δεν είναι απλός σκόνες , πάραυτα το γεγονός ότι όταν πιέζεις το κουμπί ρύθμισης δεξιά αριστερά σου αλλάζει την συμπεριφορά δεν μπορείς να βασιστείς μόνο στον πυκνωτή.
Επειδή ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας είναι ακριβός , άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή με 2200 /35v (105) . Σταθεροποίησε το κουμπί με μια επιλεγμένη θερμοκρασία (οδοντογλυφίδα ) και δες αν έχεις σταθερά αποτελέσματα .

----------


## klik

> ο κωδικος τους ειναι ΜΚΡ 3362 10nM


βάλε φωτογραφία του κωδικού τους. Λεπτομέρειες που εσύ δεν δίνεις σημασία παίζουν ρόλο (όπως με το "ποτενσιόμετρο").

Τις φωτογραφίες ανέβασε τες εδώ απευθείας και όχι στο χαμηλής ανάλυσης και κατακλυσμένο απο διαφημίσεις site που ανέβαζες μέχρι τώρα.

π.χ. δεν είναι αυτοί σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου:
https://www.vishay.com/docs/28120/mkp3362x2.pdf

----------


## AUQ

Καλημερα Klik , καταρχας το μονο που δεν φαινεται ειναι τα 2 πυκνωτακια τα V  , εδω κανεις λαθος δεν εχει κανενα κωδικο επανω το ποτενσιομετρο που γραφεις , εαν ειχε θα το ειχα ανεβασει .

Νομιζω πως με αυτο το τροπο που ανεβασα τις φωτο μπορεις να τις δεις καλα , εαν τις κλικαρις .
Ποιες διαφημισεις ???

Επειδη ο γραπτος λογος δεν ειναι οτι το καλυτερο , προσπαθω να μην γινομαι κατανοητος .

Και παλι ευχαριστω για τις γνωσεις σας και την βοηθεια σας που δεν εχω εγω επανω σε αυτο το αντικειμενο ...

----------


## klik

Δεν με ενδιαφερει το encoder, δυσκολο να εχει προβλημα.
Θελω φωτογραφες απο ότι γραφουν πανω τα δυο μπλε πυκνωτακια. Σε καμια φωτογραφια μεχρι τωρα δεν μπορω να διαβασω τι γραφουν τα πυκνωτακια αυτα.

Το site που ανεβάζεις φωτογραφιες (https://postimg.cc) ειναι γεματο διαφημισεις.

----------


## AUQ

Καλημερα παιδια .
Χθες το απογευμα παρελαβα την κουζινα απο τον μαστορα και το προβλημα τελικα ηταν στο ποτενσιομετρο (encoder).
Ανοιξε τον διακοπτη ο μαστορας και μεσα ειχε ενα ελατηριο και κατι ροδελες (μου ειπε ) που ειχαν φυγει απο την θεση τους , και εκανε αυτο το προβλημα με την θερμοκρασια .
Ο διακοπτης παραβιαστηκε λιγο γιατι ηταν περιπου *σαν*
 πρεσαριστος και τον ξανακολλησε παλι .
Δεν αλλαξε κατι αλλο ο μαστορας , ουτε πυκνωτη ουτε τα πυκνωτακια τα μπλε γιατι ειχε λιγο διαφορετικη γνωμη με σας ...
Klik : Τα πυκνωτακια γραφουν επανω BC 0247  275v & 250v   X2 .
Εαν θελεις φωτο πεσμου καποιο αλλο τροπο να τα ανεβασω , τα εβγαλα χθες το βραδυ φωτο επανω στην κουζινα χωρις να βγαλω την πλακετα *παλι*
 .
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια παιδια & μπραβο για το φορουμ σας .

----------

